# Credit union bereavement



## skoda 01 (20 Jan 2019)

Hi folks, unfortunately my father passed suddenly last year, he had a esb credit union account, no will. I dealt with all his affairs as his son and his next of kin. My parents divorced 20years ago and had never spoken since this. Basically I sent in all the information required by the esb, death cert, overpayment of his pension, funeral instructions for the undertaker as dad was was entitled to a death benefit grant. 
Dad never changed mum as the nominated person on his account from the date he set it up before their divorce. The esb dealt with me for everything as i explained our situation to them. Then at the very end the final letter and closure of his account -shares went to mum. Now my mum will not hand over any money or final letter as she feels dad left all to her. The esb have told me they can only discuss the closure with the nominated person on his account.  I'm at a loss with all this , looking for closure on my father's affairs and a disbelief - strained relationship with my mum.  
Can anyone help or advise.


----------



## PMU (20 Jan 2019)

The following from Citizens' Information may be relevant: http://www.citizensinformation.ie/e...er_a_death/access_to_money_after_a_death.html

*Credit union accounts*
If the deceased had a credit union account and had completed a valid Nomination Form, when opening the account, nominating someone as next of kin, the proceeds of the account up to a maximum of €23,000 go to the person or persons nominated on the form. They do not form part of the deceased's estate.

The balance of the account forms part of the deceased's estate and is distributed in accordance with succession law.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (20 Jan 2019)

Just to be clear, this has nothing to do with the ESB. 

It is a Credit Union issue and it appears that they are doing everything correctly. 

Brendan


----------



## skoda 01 (20 Jan 2019)

Thanks folks, I know they are following their terms but I was taken back in the way they wrote to me and correspondence with me then just sent final account details to my mum. I thought I may have been entitled to have received a copy of that closure too. Thanks again for your responses.


----------



## Palerider (21 Jan 2019)

This would be the same in any credit union, the letter of nomination applies up to €23000, anything over this should be probated, try not to feel hard done by, easy for me to say I know.


----------



## star32 (31 Jan 2019)

Double check with the Irish league of credit unions. When someone appoints a nominee on their account and then they get married this makes the nomination null and void. Divorce could also be the case too. I am not 100% but worth a follow up to the league.


----------



## Meath Lady (1 Feb 2019)

Palerider said:


> This would be the same in any credit union, the letter of nomination applies up to €23000, anything over this should be probated, try not to feel hard done by, easy for me to say I know.



Would the 23000 euro include both savings and insurance /death benefit.


----------



## Palerider (1 Feb 2019)

The amount in the account at date of death is the way it is calculated as these funds belonged to the deceased person.


----------



## Fiddlybits (1 Feb 2019)

Anything over €23000  will go to the estate of the deceased. ASAIF this includes savings and insurance


----------

